

How Opera makes money - Pistos2
http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10012796o-2000331761b,00.htm

======
w1ntermute
" _We provide the browser for free, like Opera desktop and Mini, and then we
generate revenue through our content partners._ "

Opera's been free for quite a while; does anyone know why it still hasn't
gained popularity? I imagine a lot of Firefox users don't use extensions whose
functionality isn't available on Opera, so they wouldn't really be losing
anything. Is it something wrong with Opera's business model?

~~~
chaosmachine
IE comes bundled with 90% of computers. Safari comes bundled on a good portion
of the other 10%. Firefox has massive support from the open source movement
and the tech community in general. Chrome has free advertising on the front
page of Google.com.

Opera has... a small group of loyal fans?

~~~
pj
I use Opera for my main browser, but I run firefox for app dev/debugging
issues. FireBug is the best thing about firefox.

I believe Opera has the best dev team out there. Their pages render correctly
more often than any other browser. If ever I wonder if something is working
correctly, I check it in Opera. If IE looks like Opera, then IE is right. If
Firefox looks like Opera, then Firefox is right. That's how it goes.

As I use Opera, I continue to find awesome features I really love, Their dev
team is so creative. They are visionaries.

It's an amazing product. Unfortunately, a lot of websites will say, "You
aren't using the right browser!" but it almost always renders correctly and
sometimes they block me all together, so I just right click open in > whatever
that site wants.

So awesome! I love Opera.

~~~
endtime
>I believe Opera has the best dev team out there. Their pages render correctly
more often than any other browser. If ever I wonder if something is working
correctly, I check it in Opera. If IE looks like Opera, then IE is right. If
Firefox looks like Opera, then Firefox is right. That's how it goes.

I wish that were true, but my experience has often been otherwise. There are
some sites that I just know won't work in Opera, either in stable or 10 alpha
(which passes Acid3) or both. I'm still a die-hard Opera fan, though. It feels
so much cleaner and faster than Firefox.

------
jteo
They make good software, have a solid business model and are profitable.
What's not to love?

